# amazing



## chrise17 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am in London.
Its illegal to feed pigeons,ducks etc here.
I often wonder just how pigeons find enough food daily to sustain themselves from day to day let alone find the nutrition necessary to lay eggs & raise demanding young.
I have found injured and/or sick pigeons,some I have taken to an animal sanctuary in Cockfosters North London to whom I donate & they do a the best they can to help the animal.
Others I have taken to a local vet where I believe they are humanely disposed of as I cannot believe they spend their resources without payment to tend a wild pigeon although I would like to be wrong.
I think the majority of injured and/or sick pigeons especially sick ones are far to ill to be saved as a bird whatever species is very good at hiding illness close to the point of death.
Even then though I think its important to offer help & compassion just to show the creature some ' love '
Many times I have watched as people walk on by an injured or ill pigeon giving just a glance or not seeing at all.
Not all humans dislike or simply feel nothing for them.


----------



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

I too live in London and I know how difficult life for the pigeons are ,they have so much to deal with let alone the food issue.
Soon it will be illegal to stop and help an injured/sick pigeon and then probably encoureged to kill them!
Humans will not be happy untill they destroy every single pigeon like they wiped out the whole spieces of passenger pigeons and before then th dodo,another peaceful friendly pigeon.
I was born and bred in London and I can rememeber Trafalger square and how one man decided to wipe them all out by spreading lies and anti pigeon propagander.
I despise him!
I for one will always feed the pigeons and help these little guys when they are in trouble
Of course Feeding is a touchy subject even with pigeon lovers.
I belive people should still feed them but just be a little responsible as to where you feed them for the pigeons sake.
I always do it away from roads and somewhere safe where nasty human pigeon haters can not bring them harm.

Chrise17 the London Wildlife Protection are also really good,they do such an amazing job with wildlife and all birds including pigeons
They would never put a pigeon down,very friendly and very informative.Always there to help.
Even though we are a very small percentage we can make a difference just doing what we are doing , looking out for these peaceful loving birds.
They are truley Amazing!


----------

